# Different types of driving?



## MiniAmateur (Aug 30, 2014)

I know there are a few different driving classes, but can anyone explain to me the differences(maybe even with ideal examples) of the different types? Thanks!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 30, 2014)

In AMHR you got 4 main driving classes.

There is Western Country Pleasure Driving. Fairly new class, it was introduced back in 2007 I believe. Horse's head and neck is level, more of a sweeping trot, not the knee action you see in the other classes. You will also see many people wearing western clothing and some horses are in western type harnesses. This is my Hall of Famed Western horse.







And you got Country Pleasure Driving. More animated with knee action, horse's head set is up and tucked and still be a pleasure to drive. Here is my Country Pleasure Hall of Famer.






Then you have Pleasure Driving. The horse is animated with knee action level or above level, horse's head is up high, lots of lift. You will also see often your pleasure horses are hotter to drive. This mare has her Pleasure Driving Hall of Fame but now your Pleasure horses are even more animated then what she is now, that is why she has done so well in Country.






Finally you have Roadster. You see people in silks, you see horses wear bell boots most of the time to protect their feet. It's all about the extension and speed. Fun class! My Roadster Hall of Famed horse.






You also have other classes like Park Harness which not a whole lot of horses compete and some aren't even your true "Park" horse. Those horses are nothing but up and down action to them, more animated the Pleasure horses. You also have Draft, Light Harness, Fine Harness. Here is my two in Draft.






Another fun class is Roman Chariot.






My advice is watch the AMHR National show online which starts next week, it lasts from September 4-14. Here is the link: http://www.iequine.com/events/2014/09/amra-national-championship


----------



## Roxane Martin (Sep 13, 2014)

JMS Miniatures gave lots of good examples for AMHR shows. You can also drive in club shows or any ADS (or similar) shows. More and more shows are opening up to having mini (called VSE for Very Small Equine) classes. Our Keystone Miniature Horse Club shows have a mix of in-hand halter, games and driving at our fun shows.

What I have seen are usually a working pleasure, turnout and reinsmanship. Then there are "gaming" type classes, such as numbered cones (follow a numbered course as cleanly and fast at a trot), obstacle (backup, circles, over tarps, etc.), even Poker drives. There are a lot of fun things you can do driving your mini besides just breed shows. However, there are differences in the harness (ADS types discourage checks, and usually have breeching) and style. Look at the American Driving Society website.

Good luck!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Sep 13, 2014)

That was so informative and i loved the pictures. thanks!


----------

